# Lionel G



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

Questions. The Lionel G scale Polar Express that is currently on the market, it runs on batteries. Is it compatible with standerd G scale track. Is it really just a toy or does it have any redeaming value? Is it a good way to just get started in G? Don't want to waste any money.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say it is just a toy, good for once of year for under the tree.
The track is cheap snap together plastic. 
It won't mate with other track. ( I pretty sure, someone correct me if I am wrong.)

What are you planning to do with it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The battery powered ones are just a toy, all plastic. It will run on standard G-gauge track, but Ed is correct, the plastic track that comes with it won't mate to other G-gauge track.


----------

